# YT Gurus Allthatglitters21 and Juicystar07 at NY Fashion Week



## Lexz68 (Feb 19, 2010)

As the title mentions, Blair and Elle got the opportunity to go to NY for Fashion Week as makeup artists for one show. They attended several fashion shows and even walked in Pete Wentz' Clandestine fashion show. While I'm not a huge fan of theirs, it seems they have had a lot of success through YouTube.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 19, 2010)

yes i saw that yesterday while I was surfing YT. Some people have all the luck!


----------



## brihel769 (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah there pretty lucky, I think there videos are good, but a little fluffy! I find them informative though


----------



## Kragey (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm a little iffy about their videos--anybody who says they just won't review a free product if they don't like it annoys me, because I'm all about being honest in reviews so the info is out there rather than making what are essentially commercials--but they're sweet girls, and they've done well for themselves. Congrats to them!


----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 20, 2010)

fair play to them! love them or hate them u have to admit they r doing pretty well ( i personally am not a fan!)


----------



## jess126xo (Feb 20, 2010)

they are too cookie cutter .. it makes me sick .. but they have the luck so what can you say.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 20, 2010)

^ agree


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 21, 2010)

Really? LAME. Some of the most basic, underwhelming tutorials I've ever seen have come from those two. Where was petrilude? Risa? QueenofBlending? Nikki? 

*watches runway video*

Okay, lol, all the gurus I just mentioned would be at better, if not _serious_ shows. Tee shirts, jeans, and chucks? And Ashlee Simpson?


----------



## Caderas (Feb 22, 2010)

they shouldn't be considered make-up artists.  they seem extraordinarily boring and drone-like.. not my cup of tea!  i feel sorry that NY Fashion Week was looking at their subscriber count and not the talent, or lack there of.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 23, 2010)

In all fairness, I think the makeup they did for the show was quite nice. Although I'm biased; I love bright, bold lips.


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 23, 2010)

Why all this hate??
Reading the comments i felt jea-lou-sy.... huh huh!!
I think we should give them a break, they were given an incredible chance and they are really grateful for that, i would be mad if they had had an attitude about it, but they do not... which I think is nice...
Anyway... I don't see why they are being criticized here!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_..._

 
  Cause their makeup is extra boring.
It's not hate. It's using your eyes and evaulating skills.


----------



## enigmatic (Feb 23, 2010)

All I'm going to say is that there are other gurus far more deserving of an opportunity like that. Gurus that actually have talent and creativity.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 23, 2010)

everybody is entitled to their opinion here.  and sure - i personally am not a fan of the girls. mainly because i feel like they are more appealing to a younger audience. i think their make up is basic in aplication and some looks are not that inspriing to me.  however i am sure teenage girls would love the looks they do, and would easily be able to re-create them. i don't think it's fair to say they are not talented or anything like that. at the end of the day they take time out of their lives to make videos, and loads of people love them.  so obviously some people do think they are talented.

and as for saying that their were more deserving guru's or whatever. that is fine. and perhaps those gurus were even asked first and they couldn't or didn't want to do it.  we just don't know!


----------



## jennyfee (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree that everyone is entitled to their opinion, and they do not in fact appeal to me makeup-wise, for the same reasons stated before.
I just think they should not be judged for being given an opportunity... Why would anyone do that?


----------



## jess126xo (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennyfee* 

 
_Why all this hate??
Reading the comments i felt jea-lou-sy.... huh huh!!
I think we should give them a break, they were given an incredible chance and they are really grateful for that, i would be mad if they had had an attitude about it, but they do not... which I think is nice...
Anyway... I don't see why they are being criticized here!_

 

not jealousy nor hate .. but if you see their first few videos they seem so different and im saying this cos i have seen every video elle has made and every video blair has made. like i said they have a skill that have given them the best of luck and theres not much people can say about that but have they changed ? yes they have, 100%.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 27, 2010)

I am most defintly not a fan of theirs but good for them. Sometimes ladies it's not what you know, it's you who know, and they knew the right people. Or well the right people found them who knows.
 They're not the only gurus who've done Fashion Week. I'm about 90% sure Michelle Phan did it last year.
 We can speculate why are the mediocre "gurus" getting all the attention, and why not the talented ones, but guess what? The actual makeup artists on YT actually HAVE jobs, they HAVE gigs.
 I'm not spending my time worrying about what the sisters do, it's not affecting my pockets at all so I don't really care.

 I must say that the majority of their audience are pre teens, and that's why they're so popular, kids that age need a "role model"
 Look at Miley Cyrus.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_ 
 I must say that the majority of their audience are pre teens, and that's why they're so popular, kids that age need a "role model"
 Look at Miley Cyrus._

 
yes this is exactly what i think!


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes this is exactly what i think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe exactly, I'm pretty sure most girls my age (20 and even older)aren't looking to them for makeup advice~ please~
 It's all pre-teens right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now Petrilude, and Pixiwoo, that's another story~ those are some talented mofos!


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Feb 28, 2010)

......


----------



## Nicala (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess126xo* 

 
_not jealousy nor hate .. but if you see their first few videos they seem so different and im saying this cos i have seen every video elle has made and every video blair has made. like i said they have a skill that have given them the best of luck and theres not much people can say about that but have they changed ? yes they have, 100%._

 
They changed completely from when they started. Then again, money does that to anyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So much for make up gurus, all they do is advertise.. what ever happened to the purpose of their videos, which was making make up tutorials? I haven't seen that in, what, a month?


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Feb 28, 2010)

I like watching them, as they seem to be nice girls and I think they have good personalities.. But I do agree there are more talented gurus out there, who maybe deserved it more, but you can't deny there doing really well.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 28, 2010)

I could care less about these two as I am not in their demographics at all, but it is sad that anyone would think my not being a "fan" equates to hate or jealousy.  I would not want to walk in NYFW but attending would be lush.  The only thing which annoys me about YT is something no gurus can be blamed for.  I'd like to see more variety.  I sub to none, but on my homepage and the next few they have the same people all the time. Again, I don't hate, but I would like to see looks on different skintones, ages, etc because even if I can modify to suit myself, I'd like to visually see other people.  Very pale to very dark and various face shapes because I learn how to up my skills as an MUA.  Love the Pixiwoos as they do seem to be mature, professional and grounded.


----------



## enigmatic (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_They changed completely from when they started. Then again, money does that to anyone.

So much for make up gurus, all they do is advertise.. what ever happened to the purpose of their videos, which was making make up tutorials? I haven't seen that in, what, a month?_

 
I agree, I liked both of them back when they started. Now they're like walking QVC commercials. Come on now, Blair promotes tongue scrapers and deodorant. It seems to me that they're only in it for the money. 

If you don't watch them or know about them, you obviously won't get it. There has been a lot of drama surrounding these two. I won't argue about their level of makeup skill, though I do find them to be just average. 

My issue is that they've lied about getting products for free and given false reviews. If you think I'm saying that out of jealousy or to be a hater, that's fine. I'm sure if you search around a bit, you'll find what I'm talking about. 

Good for them for getting ahead. Just wish they hadn't sold out so easily.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_I agree, I liked both of them back when they started. Now they're like walking QVC commercials. Come on now, Blair promotes tongue scrapers and deodorant. It seems to me that they're only in it for the money. 

If you don't watch them or know about them, you obviously won't get it. There has been a lot of drama surrounding these two. I won't argue about their level of makeup skill, though I do find them to be just average. 

My issue is that they've lied about getting products for free and given false reviews. If you think I'm saying that out of jealousy or to be a hater, that's fine. I'm sure if you search around a bit, you'll find what I'm talking about. 

Good for them for getting ahead. Just wish they hadn't sold out so easily._

 
I don't think you girls are being jealous nor haters. In my case, I'm just stating how I feel, but on the other hand, I know where everyone else is coming from. I too know of all the drama surrounding them, and yea they may be frauds, but the fact is they appeal to a younger crowd who loves them, and companies are see  that, and using them to push their products, which I've learned not to care about anymore.


----------



## lvgz (Mar 1, 2010)

im 20 and part of the younger crowd and i CANNOT stand them. i dont even think their makeup is nice. they dont blend well etc. on top of that, im not a big fan on michelle phan either. infomercial, much?

it does sadden me that the people with the most subscriber counts are NOT as talented as other gurus with 1/200th of their count... but oh well. good luck to them.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_im 20 and part of the younger crowd and i CANNOT stand them. i dont even think their makeup is nice. they dont blend well etc. on top of that, im not a big fan on michelle phan either. infomercial, much?

it does sadden me that the people with the most subscriber counts are NOT as talented as other gurus with 1/200th of their count... but oh well. good luck to them._

 
I'm 20 as well, and I don't consider myself part of that younger crowd. Yea we are barely out of our teen years but a lot of the people who watch then are *younger* like 12-17


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah i was thinking anything from 10-17 year olds too!


----------



## mern (Mar 1, 2010)

The Truth About Elle and Blair: Think twice before you trust these two sisters....


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_The Truth About Elle and Blair: Think twice before you trust these two sisters...._

 
random, i can see why people make up fake names... safety and all that. but why do interviews with your real names then?! meh!


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_The Truth About Elle and Blair: Think twice before you trust these two sisters...._

 
I read that blog a couple of months ago and couldn't stop laughing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you're gonna be secretive don't do it half assed!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 1, 2010)

i saw one of their tuts. and thought to myself "oh my?" and i didnt like it so i didnt sub. but i agree that there are more talented gurus in the area that would have been a great consideration. but it's not about talent anymore it's about who you know.


----------



## Civies (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree about the talent part, I've always thought their makeup wasn't the best or even close to the best however they seem to be really nice girls who are down to earth. I AM in the "younger" crowd, thanks guys; however I watch petrilude and other "older more professional and talented" gurus such as MakeUpGeek and QueenOfBlending. 

For someone who doesn't know about the drama behind Elle and Blair (Which I'm sure more than 75% of the combined 400k subscribers don't) who only judge them by their personality in their videos, they're really down to earth. 

Blair is 17 I believe, same age as me, and she's done 100000x better for herself than I have so props for that. The girls know how to make money.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 2, 2010)

You know, I have to say that I really don't think their makeup is "bad." No, it's not "astounding artistry" like Petrilude's, nor do they do videos full of great tips like EnKore. It's all quite "common." But if you aren't used to makeup or like really down-to-earth stuff, their tutorials would be easy to do.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_The Truth About Elle and Blair: Think twice before you trust these two sisters...._

 





dang its like that?! i did check out their channels and i really had to dig for a makeup tutorial? They pretty much do reviews (and not informative ones at that). I never was subbed before and I'm still never going to, I like my smaller "guru" channels.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Blair is 17 I believe, same age as me, and she's done 100000x better for herself than I have so props for that. The girls know how to make money._

 
They sure do, props to them for that! Their arts and craft little website I'm sure gets tons of traffic from their subcribers
 Didn't someone mention on here about the YTers ShaneDawson making tons of cash?
He's my age and he makes around 100k a year making videos! SHIT!!!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 2, 2010)

My 15 year old cousin watches them regularly.  I think they are perfect for her.  I watch them too, but just out of curiosity.  I think it's great they were given that fun opportunity!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ Yea, I can see that they would appeal to teens- like Seventeen magazine age girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But their videos are a little too juvenile for an old hag like me.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't really care for all the negativity or jealousy going on in this thread. I mean, at least their getting off their asses and putting something out there. Who are we to judge whether or not they are deserving of such an opportunity? And my guess is, most who have a problem with it don't get that they have actually worked for it. I mean, they're doing something aren't they? Also, why bitch about it or say that they have no talent or that they're fake or that they know the right people? You don't have to watch. You don't have to like it. But at least have the courtesy of being polite enough to keep you mouth closed. I mean, if you don't like it, ignore it and move on. No harm, no foul and no one gets their feelings hurt. Just sayin'.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 3, 2010)

Gabi i agree, i find that alot of the un-parterned gurus are some of the best i must say lol. and it seem like everything they review is the "best".  i like gurus who keep it real, and give info that has substance lol.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_





dang its like that?! i did check out their channels and i really had to dig for a makeup tutorial? They pretty much do reviews (and not informative ones at that). I never was subbed before and I'm still never going to, I like my smaller "guru" channels._


----------



## Civies (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_Gabi i agree, i find that alot of the un-parterned gurus are some of the best i must say lol. and it seem like everything they review is the "best".  i like gurus who keep it real, and give info that has substance lol._

 
I really love PiinkBeauty. she has about 39k subscribers and she's NOT partnered. She's so down to earth and has a great personality. She says she doesn't want to be partnered because if she was then she wouldn't be able to use the music that she does in her videos, so essentially her passion > money which I think is great.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I really love PiinkBeauty. she has about 39k subscribers and she's NOT partnered. She's so down to earth and has a great personality. She says she doesn't want to be partnered because if she was then she wouldn't be able to use the music that she does in her videos, so essentially her passion > money which I think is great._

 
what do they mean by  partnered?


----------



## Kragey (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_what do they mean by  partnered?_

 

You let them place ads to the right of your YouTube videos in exchange for stuff like longer video lengths.


----------



## lenchen (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_You let them place ads to the right of your YouTube videos in exchange for stuff like longer video lengths._

 
got it. Thanks for the explanation


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I don't really care for all the negativity or jealousy going on in this thread. I mean, at least their getting off their asses and putting something out there. Who are we to judge whether or not they are deserving of such an opportunity? And my guess is, most who have a problem with it don't get that they have actually worked for it. I mean, they're doing something aren't they? Also, why bitch about it or say that they have no talent or that they're fake or that they know the right people? You don't have to watch. You don't have to like it. But at least have the courtesy of being polite enough to keep you mouth closed. I mean, if you don't like it, ignore it and move on. No harm, no foul and no one gets their feelings hurt. Just sayin'._

 
While I may not agree with what everyone wrote in this thread, I hardly think anyone here is being negative. Most are merely stating facts and opinion,to which everyone is entitled .
I don't think anyone in here is judging at all. And if you mean worked for it as in just making videos, and having people sponsor them, then yea them and a million other YTbers 'worked' for it.
 If someone here doesn't like something, why can't they voice their reasons for doing so? That doesn't make sense at all.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I really love PiinkBeauty. she has about 39k subscribers and she's NOT partnered. She's so down to earth and has a great personality. She says she doesn't want to be partnered because if she was then she wouldn't be able to use the music that she does in her videos, so essentially her passion > money which I think is great._

 
I use to watch her videos, she's very random.
I also liked watching Arshia's videos too, she's  a member here, but her videos come like once every 3 months, so I stopped watching.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 4, 2010)

agreed! i know for sure i'm not jealous at all or hating. Facts indeed were stated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_While I may not agree with what everyone wrote in this thread, I hardly think anyone here is being negative. Most are merely stating facts and opinion,to which everyone is entitled .
I don't think anyone in here is judging at all. And if you mean worked for it as in just making videos, and having people sponsor them, then yea them and a million other YTbers 'worked' for it.
If someone here doesn't like something, why can't they voice their reasons for doing so? That doesn't make sense at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel that their are a lot mean spirited things being said about people that can't defend themselves because they aren't here. How would you feel if this thread was about you and by chance you stumbled upon it or even had viewers pointing it out to you. Your feelings would be hurt by a lot of things said here for sure. And if you say they wouldn't, then you are lying to yourself. Like I said, if you don't like them, just move and keep you mouth closed. No harm, no foul.


----------



## MissCrystal (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I feel that their are a lot mean spirited things being said about people that can't defend themselves because they aren't here. How would you feel if this thread was about you and by chance you stumbled upon it or even had viewers pointing it out to you. Your feelings would be hurt by a lot of things said here for sure. And if you say they wouldn't, then you are lying to yourself. Like I said, if you don't like them, just move and keep you mouth closed. No harm, no foul. _

 

When you put yourself out there on the net like that and twitter your whole life story to every1 its obviously going to happen ... And this is thread isn't even bashing them. And these girls are also the ones who would threaten a lawsuit to their subbies who would ask them about their real names and yes there is proof of it. All I'm saying is there are girls who are actually going to school, studying fashion to one day become it. It seems silly to me that two girls who make youtube videos got such a great chance but lets be real they don't know much. I feel really bad for girls who are trying so hard out there living and breathing fashion and never get a chance, just because there doing other stuff then making youtube videos. Some1 like dulce candy would actually appreciate the opportunity like fashion week since she's going to fashion school for it ...


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I feel that their are a lot mean spirited things being said about people that can't defend themselves because they aren't here. How would you feel if this thread was about you and by chance you stumbled upon it or even had viewers pointing it out to you. Your feelings would be hurt by a lot of things said here for sure. And if you say they wouldn't, then you are lying to yourself. Like I said, if you don't like them, just move and keep you mouth closed. No harm, no foul. _

 
Actually when you put yourself in the public eye, that's what happens. And actually, no my feelings would not be hurt, because I don't let other peoples opinions, nor FACT affect how I feel.
People here can say whatever they want, no one is being rude, using foul language, nor being disrespectful towards each other thank you very much.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree somewhat with Crystal. People are merely stating and wondering why other "deserving gurus" (which I mentioned if you bothered to read, that 90% of them have real jobs ) didn't get that chance, some people say they are lucky and more power to them, blah blah, which was all opinion. Now when we slightly changed the topic, everything stated was fact, these girls know what is said about them, they just choose to "take legal action" and block the "haters" who ask...


----------



## Caderas (Mar 4, 2010)

i didn't mean to come off as a hater or 'jealous'..  but someone did make a good point that their audience is mainly preteens.  and in my eyes, nyfw isn't preteen, so i can't make the calculation of why!  like i said, not trying to be mean.  seems like there is SO MUCH more talent of other guru's who would've jumped for the chance!


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_i didn't mean to come off as a hater or 'jealous'..  but *someone did make a good point that their audience is mainly preteens.  and in my eyes, nyfw isn't preteen,* so i can't make the calculation of why!  like i said, not trying to be mean.  seems like there is SO MUCH more talent of other guru's who would've jumped for the chance!_

 
True, that's why I made a point in mentioning that a lot of the gurus who are actual real MUA that are on You-tube have their own gigs going on in their own cities, work with makeup companies anyway, and whatnot.
 It also has to do with connections, which they seem to have a lot of!
It amazes me whenever someone disagrees or has a different opinion, they're automatically jealous or a hater


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 5, 2010)

everybody talks about everbody, they talked about Jesus why are these gurus off limits?


----------



## Civies (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_You let them place ads to the right of your YouTube videos in exchange for stuff like longer video lengths._

 
The important part of being partnered IMO is making money. You get money for every specific number of views (or something like that) and whenever someone clicks on an AD on your page they also get paid.


----------



## Civies (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I agree somewhat with Crystal. People are merely stating and wondering why other "deserving gurus" (which I mentioned if you bothered to read, that 90% of them have real jobs ) didn't get that chance, some people say they are lucky and more power to them, blah blah, which was all opinion. Now when we slightly changed the topic, everything stated was fact, these girls know what is said about them, they just choose to "take legal action" and block the "haters" who ask..._

 
You would wonder why someone with 267k subscribers like Blair would screen every comment before letting it appear on their page. "I want to protect my subscribers from foul language" that's all a fake mask IMO. Why screen it if you didn't want certain somethings showing, such as negative comments people may have for them regarding their lies, talent, or even giving out her personal info or linking other watchers to that blogspot about the truth. This is all just too fake for me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_True, that's why I made a point in mentioning that a lot of the gurus who are actual real MUA that are on You-tube have their own gigs going on in their own cities, work with makeup companies anyway, and whatnot.
 It also has to do with connections, which they seem to have a lot of!
*It amazes me whenever someone disagrees or has a different opinion, they're automatically jealous or a hater*



_

 

Quoted for truth!
We are all entitled to our own opinions, what's the big deal if we're stating our opinion about these girls. I doubt they will ever read this, and even if they do so what? Not everyone in the world is going to like you, if you want to be successful you'll need to master the art of NOT CARING WHAT PEOPLE SAY. These girls have a lot of haters and I'm sure they've actually witnessed mean things said to them, and we're in no way being mean to them.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_everybody talks about everbody, they talked about Jesus why are these gurus off limits?_

 
that is HELLA funny!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Mar 11, 2010)

I think its a great accomplishment for such young girls so more power to them, eventhough I am not a fan of Blair, I feel like I am being attacked by a salesman at a car dealership when I view her vids. Like come on people she's promoting friggen' mini tooth brushes here? I do hovever enjoy Elle, she's a lot more genuine and although her application is not professional she has mentioned SEVERAL times that she is not a professional MUA nor is she trying to portray herself as one, she's great to watch if your someone thats just starting out with make up and need some basic instruction past just applying a wash of color on the lids, and her reviews are often helpful.


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 11, 2010)

Being a Youtube "guru" doesn't make you eligible for a PRO card, right? 

They both have pro cards and aren't MUA's, so I'm confused.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC'sMyBF* 

 
_ *I do hovever enjoy Elle, she's a lot more genuine and although her application is not professional she has mentioned SEVERAL times that she is not a professional MUA nor is she trying to portray herself as one*, she's great to watch if your someone thats just starting out with make up and need some basic instruction past just applying a wash of color on the lids, and her reviews are often helpful._

 
 I've read on her page a while ago that she was indeed a "freelancer"
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_Being a Youtube "guru" doesn't make you eligible for a PRO card, right? 

They both have pro cards and aren't MUA's, so I'm confused.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 That's just people taking advantage of the MAC PRO card system. They're not the first ones to do it. And IMO in comparison with other brands, the pro discount for MAC is the easiest to obtain


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I've read on her page a while ago that she was indeed a "freelancer"


 That's just people taking advantage of the MAC PRO card system. They're not the first ones to do it. And IMO in comparison with other brands, the pro discount for MAC is the easiest to obtain_

 
O wow I wasn't aware of this so thats really taking advantage of the system. Not cool, well Im disliking them more and more now.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC'sMyBF* 

 
_O wow I wasn't aware of this so thats really taking advantage of the system. Not cool, well Im disliking them more and more now._

 

I think you'll find that a lot of people do it.

And I have to ask, if that counts as "taking advantage," do CPs count? To be quite frank, it always kind of annoyed me that if I wanted "pro colors," I had to get somebody with a card to do a CP. I mean, I get it if certain products or quantities are considered "pro," but it always struck me as being ridiculous that different COLORS are considered pro. What, a pro can use such-and-such a shade better than Joe Schmo me?


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2010)

Kragey you don't have to be a pro member to order pro colors.  I am not a pro member and I have ordered many times from the 1-800 for MAC pro or just called a pro store directly.  You have to pay regular price but anyone is allowed the colors.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Kragey you don't have to be a pro member to order pro colors.  I am not a pro member and I have ordered many times from the 1-800 for MAC pro or just called a pro store directly.  You have to pay regular price but anyone is allowed the colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes this is true hun! it's a pain we can't just order from the website but at least we can get our hands on the colours we want!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Kragey you don't have to be a pro member to order pro colors.  I am not a pro member and I have ordered many times from the 1-800 for MAC pro or just called a pro store directly.  You have to pay regular price but anyone is allowed the colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My point is, why should I have to jump through hoops to get a different COLOR? That never made sense to me.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_My point is, why should I have to jump through hoops to get a different COLOR? That never made sense to me._

 
Oh sorry I totally misunderstood!


----------



## Kragey (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Oh sorry I totally misunderstood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nah, nah, you're good.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I think you'll find that a lot of people do it.

And I have to ask, if that counts as "taking advantage," do CPs count? To be quite frank, it always kind of annoyed me that if I wanted "pro colors," I had to get somebody with a card to do a CP. I mean, I get it if certain products or quantities are considered "pro," but it always struck me as being ridiculous that different COLORS are considered pro. What, a pro can use such-and-such a shade better than Joe Schmo me?_

 
 you don't need to PRO card to shop at the PRO store. MY job is a couple of blocks away from PRO and I dip in there from time to time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yea the certain PRO colors confuse me too.

Does anyone know about Kandee Johnson, speaking of gurus, theres drama surrounding her too. She's facing child endangerment charges for leaving her kid alone while she went to LA. And she put it on her blog, WHO DOES THAT?
 And she's asking for donations for a lawyer -_-


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_you don't need to PRO card to shop at the PRO store. MY job is a couple of blocks away from PRO and I dip in there from time to time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yea the certain PRO colors confuse me too.

Does anyone know about Kandee Johnson, speaking of gurus, theres drama surrounding her too. She's facing child endangerment charges for leaving her kid alone while she went to LA. And she put it on her blog, WHO DOES THAT?
 And she's asking for donations for a lawyer -_-_

 
Well this is a sad situation, but if she's endangering her children and being public about it thats her fault and stupidity. Her child might loose and entire year of school because of this but thats the least of the issue here, she left him alone for like 4 days! Its pretty childish that she's asking for money for a lawyer.


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Mar 13, 2010)

Internet Makeup Guru Kandee Johnson Charged With Leaving Child Home Alone


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

wow... her poor child
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if all that is stated is true then i think it's sad she puts her career and hobby before her child. even if he is 12, that's still not old enough to be left for a few days


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree, I mean I wasn't 12 that long ago, and I stayed hoome alone all day and what not. But come on, 3 days? Especially with boys, they like to do stupid shit! SMH Kandee!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I agree, I mean I wasn't 12 that long ago, and I stayed hoome alone all day and what not. But come on, 3 days? Especially with boys, they like to do stupid shit! SMH Kandee!_

 
yeah...  my brother was a bugger when he was that age! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 always getting into trouble!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_You would wonder why someone with 267k subscribers like Blair would screen every comment before letting it appear on their page. "I want to protect my subscribers from foul language" that's all a fake mask IMO. Why screen it if you didn't want certain somethings showing, such as negative comments people may have for them regarding their lies, talent, or even giving out her personal info or linking other watchers to that blogspot about the truth. This is all just too fake for me._

 

Haha i agree with you, though i do watch their vids at times they seem lovely but i'm sure they are earning heaps! & also i usually DONT WATCH stuff that are given to these youtube gurus. I bought xxx product because of quite a few gurus praising that product & i hated it! ): & it was expensive! Though they might not be paid for advertising but when you get a free item how can you even talk it down? I'm sure they will fluff it up even if they don't like it! Else no one will send them free stuff! HAHA 

Oh wellls, i must admit they are REALLY lucky though, NEW YORK fashion show!!


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 14, 2010)

RE: Kandee

She's gone to court already. She was also charged with truancy. Kandee let her son skip enough school to receive zero credit for a whole semester. 

As far as the donations go... She bought two new $700 cameras and a quad bike for her son. I feel bad for whoever donated, the funds obviously didn't go to a lawyer.

Sorry if this offends anyone. It is what it is though.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_RE: Kandee

She's gone to court already. She was also charged with truancy. Kandee let her son skip enough school to receive zero credit for a whole semester. 

As far as the donations go... She bought two new $700 cameras and a quad bike for her son. I feel bad for whoever donated, the funds obviously didn't go to a lawyer.

Sorry if this offends anyone. It is what it is though._

 
that's a mother flippping shame!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_that's a mother flippping shame!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
ha ha indeed. mother flippin...i love it


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_you don't need to PRO card to shop at the PRO store. MY job is a couple of blocks away from PRO and I dip in there from time to time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yea the certain PRO colors confuse me too.

Does anyone know about Kandee Johnson, speaking of gurus, theres drama surrounding her too. She's facing child endangerment charges for leaving her kid alone while she went to LA. And she put it on her blog, WHO DOES THAT?
 And she's asking for donations for a lawyer -_-_

 
According to her blog she left her son at home with her mother, while she was in Los Angeles working. Her mom left for like, an hour and her son and his friend lit a cereal box on fire ( typical boys) and after the fire was out they wanted to conceal the evidence so they threw the burnt up ( Not on fire) box over the fence and the neighbor saw it..

The rest of the story is on her blog

http://www.kandeethemakeupartist.blogspot.com/


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm 17 (in 3 days!) so I guess I fit their audience and while I know that I can apply makeup that they feature more artistically I'm still a huge fan. Because:

1.They show a lot of products I'm interested in. OPI polish reviews/mascaras/Benefit it helps to have someone elses opinion before I go buy it, especially someone from my age group. 

2.I like their personality and the setup of their vids. Blair's a bit chatty but her skills are better than her big sis IMO. And Elle's funny. 

3.They give me an idea of HOW MUCH makeup to wear as a teenager, I can tell that Blair wears some more interesting looks off YT and therefore I'm inclined to value her judgement on eye shapes although I'm not so neutral with looks I tend to go for bright colours etc. 

I TOTALLY agree I think there were much better Gurus than them..but hey they appeal to me and four hundred thousand other people so they must be doing something right. 

And just for more reference I hate MichellePhan and I think Pixiwoo's skill/artistry is a great complement to Blair and Elle simplicity. 
Pixiwoo is who I go to first, if they don't have a vid up I settle for the girls, it's just something to do during my spare time..and I get ideas. So it's not all a loss.


----------



## paperfishies (Mar 23, 2010)

As a makeup artist this makes me sad.  I've watched their videos, they're mediocre at best.  No, this isn't me hating and no I'm not jealous.  I usually love when a young, talented young lady is given an amazing opportunity.

To me it's about the talent.  This is proving to me that the industry is no longer about who has the talent to get to the top.  It's now about who is more commercial, who's more bubbly and fake.  Who looks better on paper.

It's very disconcerting.  I can only hope that these girls walked away with an entire new appreciation for this field.  I hope they will dedicate themselves to becoming something more than just mediocre.  They've been given an opportunity (and will continue to get more) that hundreds of amazingly talented makeup artists would put their lives on hold for.

Compare these two girls to the Pixiwoo girls.  The pixiewoo girls LIVE for this.  You can tell where their passion is.  Their vids are NOT huge advertisements.  They don't drone on and on and on in their vids.  You can tell Sam and Nic have a love and a passion for the industry.  Sam and Nic were successful before they even began doing youtube vids.  You can tell why Sam and Nic are where they are.  They are far beyond talented and professional.  With the other two girls, not so much.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_As a makeup artist this makes me sad. I've watched their videos, they're mediocre at best. No, this isn't me hating and no I'm not jealous. I usually love when a young, talented young lady is given an amazing opportunity.

To me it's about the talent. This is proving to me that the industry is no longer about who has the talent to get to the top. It's now about who is more commercial, who's more bubbly and fake. Who looks better on paper.

It's very disconcerting. I can only hope that these girls walked away with an entire new appreciation for this field. I hope they will dedicate themselves to becoming something more than just mediocre. They've been given an opportunity (and will continue to get more) that hundreds of amazingly talented makeup artists would put their lives on hold for.

Compare these two girls to the Pixiwoo girls. The pixiewoo girls LIVE for this. You can tell where their passion is. Their vids are NOT huge advertisements. They don't drone on and on and on in their vids. You can tell Sam and Nic have a love and a passion for the industry. Sam and Nic were successful before they even began doing youtube vids. You can tell why Sam and Nic are where they are. They are far beyond talented and professional. With the other two girls, not so much._

 
I think it's also important to recognize that not everyone has the talent and they shouldn't be penalized for doing what they like. 
This is a completely irrelevant example but the man who invented Peanuts the comic strip. His illustrations are simple and his dialogue, not of the highest calibre. But he really wanted to pursue it and he did. 

I feel myself failing with that comparison. All I'm trying to say is I don't think it's fair to penilaze the girls when they do try. At least you can say that they try. I wouldn't want someone to comment on my 'crappy technique' yeah I know it's crappy but I love makeup and I do the best with what natural skill I have. They shouldn't be punished for getting famous, they were just lucky.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 24, 2010)

Hope this hasn't been posted yet but slate did an interesting little piece on "hauling" and mentions Blair: Why young women are showing off their shopping sprees in online videos called "hauls." - By Marisa Meltzer - Slate Magazine


----------



## Flaminbird (Mar 24, 2010)

I saw they were just on Good morning America :/


----------



## Kragey (Mar 24, 2010)

You know, I just have to say that I've experienced some of the same stuff with graduate schools. I am not the absolute smartest of the smarts; my GPA is only a 3.6, and my GRE was average. But all standardized testing aside, I am incredibly passionate and hard-working. Yet one of the schools I really wanted (and later found out wouldn't have fit my personality well anyway, thank GOD) rejected me based on those scores alone. They would rather have someone who is talented, but not passionate. (Believe me, I know several people with higher GPAs and GRE scores than mine who are only going to grad school because they "don't want to enter the real world.")

Maybe Blair and Elle aren't the most talented, but I do believe they have a passion for what they do, and I think that's just great. There are many gurus on YouTube who are 10 times as talented, but who I think are just stuck on themselves and overbearing.

Also, I consider hauls "window shopping" and quite enjoy them. I find it hilarious that so many people claim hauls are "materialistic," considering much of the world is capitalist and thrives on materialism. It's not a nice thing to say, but it's the truth: how many of us would be willing to give up all of our material possessions and live with just the basics, the way many others in this world are content to live (and, given the rampant poverty in parts of the world, would LOVE to live)?


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 24, 2010)

I saw their GMA interview. It bothers me how they were claiming to be completely honest with their product reviews. 

Sunlove paid Elle $4,000 (in cash and products) for her review. Yet she claimed that she bought them with her own money. The same goes for the GHD and Clarisonic that she reviewed awhile back. Elle went on and on about how she saved her money for both... After the FTC went into effect, her disclaimers suddenly said they were sent to her for free.  Not to mention, Elle was trying really hard to find out how much partners make before she hit it big. 

As far as their names go... Elle personally messaged people, threatening to sue them if they spoke her real name. On top of blocking everyone that even asked her about it. Now suddenly she's confessed over Twitter that her real name is Lisa, like it's nothing. Sorry, what?!

It's a shame that because of things like this, people find it harder to trust guru reviews. 

Sure, they're lucky for the opportunities they've been given. But things like that have a lot of people scratching their heads, wondering why these girls are attracting so much attention. I don't think they have a passion for it at all, which is another reason people seem to be bothered. In my opinion, it's always been about money with them.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 25, 2010)

I have seen a few of  Elle and Blair's videos, and I have heard of the "controversy" surrounding them... I don't know why everyone is concerned with the name thing, so 'effing what if they use alias's instead of their real names.. 

A lot of people strive to make Partner on Youtube/Google.. it pays WELL if you have well viewed videos.( which obviously you would in order to get sponsored) 

I know first hand how much it pays to just get just one popular video sponsored.. and Its nice, I don't blame anyone for trying to make money on youtube, whether it be beauty "Gurus" or shaycarl style Vlogs.


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't doubt the money is good and I also don't see anything wrong with getting paid for being partner. But I don't think lying to get money is right.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 25, 2010)

I dunno, they insist that all of their reviews are honest (Yeah I have watched a few of their videos If its a product I feel I could be interested in) so I either have to believe them, or believe some random Blog* that says otherwise. None of us know the real story.

* who really feels that this is "blog-worthy" anyways? I mean dedicating an entire blog to just how Fake two girls on youtube are? really?


----------



## paperfishies (Mar 26, 2010)

I guess it all depends on what your definition of "passion" is, as far as seeing these girls as "passionate" goes.  Personally I don't find them to be truly passionate.  I think they come off as fake. 
 The pixiwoo girls in my opinion are passionate about what they do and it shows.  Not just via their talent but all of the thought that goes into what they do.  The studying they've done about trends, showing books they've learned from, and the fact that they were one of the first gurus to say that they are given free products, it's part of being a makeup artist.

There's nothing wrong with being paid to do what you love but IMO, these girls (allthatglitters and Juicystar) are being driven by the free products, the money and the attention.  This really hit me when I watched one of their haul videos about clothes, jewlery and a handbag they bought. Their haul videos come off as completely disingenuous when compared to some of the other "gurus" haul videos.
I wrote them off when I saw the video one of them did for that "fat lips, skinny hips" lip gloss.  That was one of the most "full of shit" video moments I think I ever witnessed.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I have seen a few of  Elle and Blair's videos, and I have heard of the "controversy" surrounding them... I don't know why everyone is concerned with the name thing, so 'effing what if they use alias's instead of their real names.. 

A lot of people strive to make Partner on Youtube/Google.. it pays WELL if you have well viewed videos.( which obviously you would in order to get sponsored) 

I know first hand how much it pays to just get just one popular video sponsored.. and Its nice, I don't blame anyone for trying to make money on youtube, whether it be beauty "Gurus" or shaycarl style Vlogs._

 
I don't think it's more so about the controversy of their names. That's old news. People are more upset about their constant lying, cheating, and rudeness.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_You know, I just have to say that I've experienced some of the same stuff with graduate schools. I am not the absolute smartest of the smarts; *my GPA is only a 3.6*, and my GRE was average. But all standardized testing aside, I am incredibly passionate and hard-working. Yet one of the schools I really wanted (and later found out wouldn't have fit my personality well anyway, thank GOD) rejected me based on those scores alone. They would rather have someone who is talented, but not passionate. (Believe me, I know several people with higher GPAs and GRE scores than mine who are only going to grad school because they "don't want to enter the real world.")
_

 
TOTALLY OT BUT:
girl did u fall and bump your head on a physics book? I WOULD KILL for a 3.6. With that being said, I totally understand your pain about the school thing (passion V.GPA) The schools I want to go to are like that, but sometimes, more often than not, they look past the gpa for passion.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_=

TOTALLY OT BUT:
girl did u fall and bump your head on a physics book? I WOULD KILL for a 3.6. With that being said, I totally understand your pain about the school thing (passion V.GPA) The schools I want to go to are like that, but sometimes, more often than not, they look past the gpa for passion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Nah, a literature anthology. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are plenty of other schools who didn't judge me just because I didn't go to Haaaaavaaaahd and didn't get a 4.0, so I'm over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't tell whether or not they have passion, but I'm just trying to make a point. At the very least Elle does, or did; she was a no-name when she started out and really just seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Nah, a literature anthology. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are plenty of other schools who didn't judge me just because I didn't go to Haaaaavaaaahd and didn't get a 4.0, so I'm over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't tell whether or not they have passion, but I'm just trying to make a point. At the very least Elle does, or did; she was a no-name when she started out and really just seemed to enjoy it._

 
LOL @ haaavaaadd. One of my roommates just graduated from Darthmouth, and as I droned on and on about how I would love to go there (Ivy) She honestly told me it's not really like how people think. She's at a normal job with a ton of loans to pay. She said her employers didn't even favor her because she went there. So screw the schools that judge because of that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




back to topic. I don't doubt whether they have the passion for it. They all do at the start, but once popularity and free goods come in, they change, and it's obvious. Money changes people (for the most part.)

Look at Fafinettex3. I use to like watching her videos to learn shadow placement on Asian eyelids. But, when was the last time Aubrey did a tutorial? All her videos are 'hauls' and 'reviews' of things she gets sent free. LOL what's funny about this is she doesn't even put the disclaimer up until all her subcribers/random ppl  comment on it. I've been noticing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And LOL and the reporters' reaction on GMA when they said Blair started homeschooling to shop and Youtube


----------



## Superkaz (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_RE: Kandee

She's gone to court already. She was also charged with truancy. Kandee let her son skip enough school to receive zero credit for a whole semester. 

As far as the donations go... She bought two new $700 cameras and a quad bike for her son. I feel bad for whoever donated, the funds obviously didn't go to a lawyer.

Sorry if this offends anyone. It is what it is though._

 
Yeah she is annoying to watch now. I loved her at the beginning when she took time to reply to my emails and what not. 
Now she has supplied an address so people can send things out to her, like WTH?

But most importantly she should be taking time away from these distractions that made her go unnoticed of her sons behaviour. She plead guilty so the charges of child endangerment would go away. The prosecutor even mentioned that several letters were sent to Kandee about her sons absences.
Her lawyer is making Kandee to be a victim by saying her son took advantage of her mother. 
I can see where the donations didnt go to a good lawyer.....


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Look at Fafinettex3. I use to like watching her videos to learn shadow placement on Asian eyelids. But, when was the last time Aubrey did a tutorial? All her videos are 'hauls' and 'reviews' of things she gets sent free. LOL what's funny about this is she doesn't even put the disclaimer up until all her subcribers/random ppl comment on it. I've been noticing that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been noticing the same thing about other gurus as well.  MakeupbytiffanyD is one example.  If I see her post another video toting the greatness of Sigma brushes, I'll vomit!  If these brushes are so perfect, then how come other people have problems with shedding, bleeding of bristle color, etc?  So many sellouts on YT these days.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I don't think it's more so about the controversy of their names. That's old news. People are more upset about their constant lying, cheating, and rudeness.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
Lies , cheating and rudeness

according to a Gossip blog?


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not in anyway condoning that blog. But they DO have screenshots to back up most of their claims. There are screenshots of emails from the companies she asked for payment from. There are also screenshots of Elles messages threatening to sue her own subscribers.


----------



## lara (Mar 28, 2010)

What a catty thread.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_I'm not in anyway condoning that blog. But they DO have screenshots to back up most of their claims. There are screenshots of emails from the companies she asked for payment from. There are also screenshots of Elles messages threatening to sue her own subscribers._

 
There is also a "birth certificate" on the internet that states Obama wasn't born in the U.S. .
could be real, probably fake, its up to you to decide. 

 Just sayin.

Im not a die hard fan or anything, I have seen a few of their videos and they seemed pretty typical of beauty gurus on youtube. I just think its silly to believe things you see and hear on the webernets.


----------



## enigmatic (Mar 29, 2010)

If the owners of those companies themselves come forth and say that they specifically asked for payments, I'd believe them over a pair of gurus that have a record of lying. Just saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Either way,  I can't hate on them for making bank.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_What a catty thread._

 

I'm not seeing a lot of cattiness, just people politely disagreeing. I've seen waaaaay cattier threads here on Specktra.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_What a catty thread._

 
Werd.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Lies , cheating and rudeness

according to a Gossip blog?_

 






 funny!!!!!!!!

You don't need a gossip blog to know when someone is lying and being rude


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_I'm not seeing a lot of cattiness, just people politely disagreeing. I've seen waaaaay cattier threads here on Specktra._

 
So true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 29, 2010)

you guys must have way more info than me, The only thing I have seen ( Aside from some of their YT videos)  is the "Truth about Elle and Blaire" Blog, and it only has a few things on it ( Which look kinda shady to me anyways)  I haven't searched further into the internet find anything else. If companies really did come forward to bad mouth someone, they aren't going to last long as a company.

I'll admit ,If I could make money for basically doing nothing.. I would.


----------



## Kragey (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, not gonna lie...this video odds me out. Her day revolves around YouTube? She re-showers if her hair is a little off? What?

I never paid too much attention to these two to begin with, but now I think I'll just avoid JuicyStar007 permanently. I can't imagine young girls watching this and thinking they have to look perfect 24/7; they get enough of that from the media already.


YouTube - Blair Fowler Interview with Folica.com, 3 Mini Tutorials, Giveaway, and More!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Okay, not gonna lie...this video odds me out. Her day revolves around YouTube? She re-showers if her hair is a little off? What?

I never paid too much attention to these two to begin with, but now I think I'll just avoid JuicyStar007 permanently. I can't imagine young girls watching this and thinking they have to look perfect 24/7; they get enough of that from the media already._

 
Yeah i agree. I used to love watching her, i might back off abit now. I think she is making it too over the top & just making it seem that everything about life is just makeup & hair. Which is really sending out sucha wrong message to young girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighss.

Side tracking : i just watched & subbed to you youtube video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes i like it! You guys really inspire me to make videos (esp for darker skin ladies!like myself!) I might do videos after i'm done with my finals at uni next month!


----------



## Kragey (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Yeah i agree. I used to love watching her, i might back off abit now. I think she is making it too over the top & just making it seem that everything about life is just makeup & hair. Which is really sending out sucha wrong message to young girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sighss.

Side tracking : i just watched & subbed to you youtube video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehes i like it! You guys really inspire me to make videos (esp for darker skin ladies!like myself!) I might do videos after i'm done with my finals at uni next month!_

 

LOL, thanks! I'm not all that exciting, but if I can help even one person with a video, I feel accomplished. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do it! You're gorgeous and we need more dark-skinned ladies on YouTube. I try to pick out stuff that's good for a variety of skin types, but I know that my opinions only count for so much.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_LOL, thanks! I'm not all that exciting, but if I can help even one person with a video, I feel accomplished. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do it! You're gorgeous and we need more dark-skinned ladies on YouTube. I try to pick out stuff that's good for a variety of skin types, but I know that my opinions only count for so much._

 
HAHA. noo i like truthful reviews! That's what i really like to hear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & yes i love helping people too! Doesn't it just feel good! hahas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww, thanks hun!I will! hahas i think we have a lack of mid tone ladies like myself (NC40-45), it's either fair beauties like you or like NC50s & i feel so lost sometimes when i try to find swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because NC50 & 40-45 is just so different! I'm sure your opinions help too, just that sometimes we wanna see it work on someone our skin tone to know that it works! Esp when ordering online! (which i always do, since MAC is so expensive in Aus!)


----------



## Kragey (Apr 25, 2010)

I think what kills me is that, prior to all of the free products and craziness, she was perfectly sweet and normal to me. I checked her older videos because I was curious, and there's a huge difference, even in the way she talks. She doesn't talk 60 miles an hour like she's doing a commercial.

Honestly, I never really paid attention to these two all that much until this thread and that Follica video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFRSZmJeNas


----------



## enigmatic (Apr 25, 2010)

Watching her videos from then and now, it's like watching two entirely different gurus.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, she used to be so sweet & genuine (you could just feel it) now she is just like sighs i don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it upsets me how much people change in like such a short time.


----------



## Crantastic (Jun 1, 2010)

I feel like Elle and Blair are very fake. I enjoy some of their videos (they are informative sometimes) but I don't like their fake personalities. In their recent videos you can tell they totally have nose jobs which is so hipicritical on a beauty channel about enhancing your natural beauty.


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crantastic* 

 
_I feel like Elle and Blair are very fake. I enjoy some of their videos (they are informative sometimes) but I don't like their fake personalities. In their recent videos you can tell they totally have nose jobs which is so hipicritical on a beauty channel about enhancing your natural beauty._

 

Honey if you're from that blog(which I'm 100% certain), please take you and your comment back over there.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Crantastic* 

 
_I feel like Elle and Blair are very fake. I enjoy some of their videos (they are informative sometimes) but I don't like their fake personalities. In their recent videos you can tell they totally have nose jobs which is so hipicritical on a beauty channel about enhancing your natural beauty._

 
I don't know, their dad is a doctor- I have a feeling he wouldn't let his underage daughter undergo unecessary surgery. Her nose doesn't look any different to me?


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

come on guys, there is no need to be talking about nose jobs and sillyness like that.  the original post was about them at fashion week... now it's just gettig silly.  at the end of the day if you don't like them, don't watch them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 simples!


----------



## Boasorte (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_come on guys, there is no need to be talking about nose jobs and sillyness like that.  the original post was about them at fashion week... now it's just gettig silly.  at the end of the day if you don't like them, don't watch them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 simples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just ignore, Lou. Whoever that is is so obviously one of the people who comment on that YT Guru blog, which pretty much have the same comments as above.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_*Just ignore, Lou*. Whoever that is is so obviously one of the people who comment on that YT Guru blog, which pretty much have the same comments as above.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
i shall try! some people have too much time on their hands perhaps


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2010)

Thread is no longer productive thus I am closing it.


----------

